# Pedro's Primera P11-144 1.8s



## pedro9474 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi guys as i am new too this forum i thought i would post up a few pics of my primera 144 hope you all like it ...
































Pedro .....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

nice and clean, you got some engine and interior picutres?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's one sweet ass ride. The US never has any of the good stuff


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN....why can't they bring those here....


Nice ride. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## pedro9474 (Oct 7, 2004)

the only thing that lets the 144 down is trying too get parts too customise it with ,Cant seem too find much available for the primera P11-144 
Certainly very nice too drive i dropped the height by approx 50mm on Koni dampers and Apex sport springs and power wise it keeps up with the standard sr20 although mine is only the 1.8 QG18DE engine . lol as one of the uk club members found out coming back from our last car meet ... Vrooooooooom :thumbup:


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Very Nice, even stock. Sure wish we had them. :thumbup:


----------



## pedro9474 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys i have posted some new pics of the car on N.P.O.C forum with some good Scottish scenery and a couple of engine pics if ya want a wee look click on the link below thanx again 
PEDRO...
My N.P.O.C Gallery  :


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

now thats a sexy lookin car


----------

